# Best of Sienna - NSFW - Lingerie



## Trever1t (Jul 31, 2014)

So you may have seen one or 2 of these before. I wanted to showcase my favorites of this stunning model from our studio set a couple of weeks ago. 

Probably my best work to date.  PLEASE EXPAND the IMAGE

1)



_POR7203-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr



2)



_POR7213-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr



3)



_POR7230-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr




4) My most well received image of the set. 



_POR7084-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ristretto (Jul 31, 2014)

Gosh!


Integrating that background 3 is the really something adding to this - not the netting in 2 though: as in 3, and even closer. The black lingerie if combined with the shapes in the wall. You could use a longer focal length with that. And B&W.


----------



## ristretto (Jul 31, 2014)

Lighting/light in 1,2, and 4 looks great.


----------



## hombredelmar (Jul 31, 2014)

great shots


----------



## jaomul (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't do these type of shots but I will say model looks great, exposure on her looks good and I like (not love) all the shots,but the strong highlight backgrounds distract from the image subject in my opinion. Sorry, better qualified people may disagree totally, I am very noob


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jul 31, 2014)

Number 3 then 4 are my favourite, nice work.

John.


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## mmaria (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm here just for #4 ... again 

The best I've seen from you still


----------



## Joefbs (Aug 1, 2014)

#4 is fantastic!


----------



## annamaria (Aug 1, 2014)

I am going with number 4 for sure.


----------



## manaheim (Aug 1, 2014)

#4 is still just hands-down amazing. Best image I've ever seen from  you.


----------



## mishele (Aug 1, 2014)

Yep...#4!!! Nice work!


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 1, 2014)

Back Again, number 4 is my new number 1 

John


----------



## Rob5589 (Aug 1, 2014)

Being a guy, gotta love #2 :mrgreen:   But #4 is _very nice. _


----------



## CreativeSnaps (Aug 1, 2014)

A cracking set. 2 and 4 are really good.


----------



## saversson (Aug 2, 2014)

4 is very good


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 2, 2014)

#4 Is still great! I want to like #3 but I don't like the look on her face, or how her head is over to one side. But it is still nice!


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks, I like it, it's kinda weird. Reminds me of an album cover from the early sisties


----------



## that1guy (Aug 3, 2014)

lucky man!


----------

